# Anybody want a 75 gallon...



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am going to sell my 75 gallon tank I hope. I know this is not the for sale area but this area is local. If anyone is interested in a 75 gallon tank only with light oak trim, let me know. I can only let it go after I have a 90 gallon to replace her. So you might have to wait a couple of days once you decide you want it.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I am definately interested in another 75g tank! Of course that means I would have to get rid of one or both of my 55g tanks. I assume since you want to get a 90g that it would be tank only.

What does the financial advisor think about all of this???


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Since I told her the footprint is the same and I wouldn't have to purchase anything else extra, she was all good with it. You figure subtrate, filters, glass tops, lights, hood, stand, it can all transfer. Pretty cheap if you ask me.


----------

